# Centerpin combo



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone. I’m starting to get a little better at steelhead fishing and I want to get a centerpin combo. What rod length/power/action would you guys recommend for steelhead? I see a lot of different options and quite frankly I’m clueless. Thanks for the help.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Pin rods are usually 11-13 ft long. Light, slow action with some stiffness in the butt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want professional and knowledgeable advice, go to Erie Outfitters and speak with Graig. The equipment is quality and pricing is fair.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> If you want professional and knowledgeable advice, go to Erie Outfitters and speak with Graig. The equipment is quality and pricing is fair.


x2


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

hole hogs


----------



## Hex69 (Jan 4, 2016)

Farmhand said:


> hole hogs


If centerpinners are hole hogs you need to fish the walleye run on the Maumee and experience people so close you can’t set the hook. Funny how some people are jealous and not learning to change to a better method . Centerpin fishing doesn’t mean 100 yard drifts through others . People are jerks no matter what gear they use . Hint


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Hex69 said:


> If centerpinners are hole hogs you need to fish the walleye run on the Maumee and experience people so close you can’t set the hook. Funny how some people are jealous and not learning to change to a better method . Centerpin fishing doesn’t mean 100 yard drifts through others . People are jerks no matter what gear they use . Hint


I was only joking but ok lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

At what point does an obnoxiously long drift become a “hero drift” ? Asking for a friend


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> At what point does an obnoxiously long drift become a “hero drift” ? Asking for a friend


Define short and long drifts by feet.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

The rod is an important component of the package which enables one to "trot" a float down a current seam. The action of the rod enables and enhances your ability to maintain that slight tension on the float which will put your bait where it needs to be. It is important to have some play in the tip. I think the more play the better for a beginner. It is more forgiving as you learn to mend, trot and vary tension on the float. At the same time, you need stiffness in the but to fight fish with. Rods are a lot different now than when I started...they tend to be on the stiffer side now that fluorocarbon allows for using heavier tippets. I think this is less than ideal for a guy starting out. Also, get a reel with sliding rings so you can play with your reel positioning. Once you get a feel for how you like to hold the rig and cast, you can get or build one to suit your preferences.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Hex69 said:


> If centerpinners are hole hogs you need to fish the walleye run on the Maumee and experience people so close you can’t set the hook. Funny how some people are jealous and not learning to change to a better method . Centerpin fishing doesn’t mean 100 yard drifts through others . People are jerks no matter what gear they use . Hint


My drift has it's own zip code.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Ten Bears said:


> My drift has it's own zip code.


Cohos in different area codes


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Hex69 said:


> Funny how some people are jealous and not learning to change to a better method .


better method is a matter of opinion...


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

TRIPLE-J said:


> better method is a matter of opinion...


Yes, exactly! I fish all methods.....spin, fly, pin. I usually fish my centerpin because it's usually more effective just based on the water conditions around here, BUT each method has their time when they shine. 

Why do people feel like their chosen method is the best and feel the need to put down the other guys. I just don't get it. It's steelhead fishing, don't overthink it and don't act like an A$$ to the other fisherman


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

nooffseason said:


> Yes, exactly! I fish all methods.....spin, fly, pin. I usually fish my centerpin because it's usually more effective just based on the water conditions around here, BUT each method has their time when they shine.
> 
> Why do people feel like their chosen method is the best and feel the need to put down the other guys. I just don't get it. It's steelhead fishing, don't overthink it and don't act like an A$$ to the other fisherman


its all in what/ how you like to fish...ive pinned, fly fished, used spin and trolled...they all catch fish, none are better than the others...ive seen guys come down with Barbie doll outfits and outfish most guys on the river....does that mean their Barbie doll outfits are better than everyone else's ? NOOOOO !!!!!!!
steelhead are probably the easiest fish in the world to catch to be honest, they eat ANYTHING and everything... you can catch them on worms, maggots , minnows, eggs, marshmellows, jigs, stickbaits, spoons, spinners, and about anything else you have in your tackle box or can catch and dig up and put on a hook or a hook on it....hell you can catch them on HARD PLASTIC BEADS...its not rocket science...once you've been doing it for a while you get into ""YOUR"" groove and start fishing for them the way YOU like to fish for them... might not be the way that's catching the most fish that day , but its the way you are having the most fun...


----------



## David Coleman (Apr 7, 2019)

TRIPLE-J said:


> its all in what/ how you like to fish...ive pinned, fly fished, used spin and trolled...they all catch fish, none are better than the others...ive seen guys come down with Barbie doll outfits and outfish most guys on the river....does that mean their Barbie doll outfits are better than everyone else's ? NOOOOO !!!!!!!
> steelhead are probably the easiest fish in the world to catch to be honest, they eat ANYTHING and everything... you can catch them on worms, maggots , minnows, eggs, marshmellows, jigs, stickbaits, spoons, spinners, and about anything else you have in your tackle box or can catch and dig up and put on a hook or a hook on it....hell you can catch them on HARD PLASTIC BEADS...its not rocket science...once you've been doing it for a while you get into ""YOUR"" groove and start fishing for them the way YOU like to fish for them... might not be the way that's catching the most fish that day , but its the way you are having the most fun...


You’ve got me feeling down now about getting skunked.. it must be a location thing then keeping me from the fish


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

they get picky too.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

David Coleman said:


> You’ve got me feeling down now about getting skunked.. it must be a location thing then keeping me from the fish


no don't get down was just sayin they eat anything including the kitchen sink sometimes...but they can be very finicky too...ive seen days where they will hit a black and red jig 1/16th ounce and never even look at the same jig in 1/32 ounce...or take a spawn sack bottom bounced and never look at one floated ....
the previous post was just a way of saying just cause you ""THINK"" youre way is the best doesn't mean its the best for everyone...
once you figure them out you will be ok... just keep your options open..watch guys catching fish , ask questions, but wait till they are out of the river, talk to guys at the bait shoppes...ask on here..
if you see someone on here that you would like to talk to send them an e-mail here...most will be glad to help ya out...


----------

